# 2008 Naruto Bishie Calendar Thread



## Jadeedge (Aug 22, 2006)

*2008 Naruto Bishie Calendar*
*sigh* ok... a year later i'm FINALLY getting on finishing this.
It wont be ready for shipping until Feb 2008, BUT i'll be taking preorders next week (12/14/2007) to ensure you get a copy.  
PinUp Calendar, <----- teh old one.

as usual, i'll be tossing up sketches frequently in here of the characters as i finish them. feel free to make suggestions as to who needs to be drawn. but i reserve the right to pick and choose. THERE CAN ONLY BE 12~!

Ok...
here's the boys so far:

*Neji:*

*Kiba:*

*Sasuke:*

*Haku:*

*Gaara:*

*Itachi:*

*Naruto:*

*Kakashi:*

*Sasori:*

*Sai:*

*Shikamaru:*
*Group Pic:*


----------



## Hef (Aug 22, 2006)

1.) Asuma
2.) Iruka
3.) Zabuza
4.) Yondaime
5.) Kiba (without his hood! XD)

And I can't believe my eyes! First of all, you made Gaara look hot. That's awesome. Secondly, Itachi's packing. XDD

They look amazing! Can't wait to see more. <3


----------



## Renegade Raine (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the Itachi pic! 

But as far as the choices go: 

1) Kankurou
2) Orochimaru
3) Kimimaro
4) Kotetsu (yeah, I'm grasping for straws here)
5) KISAME~

But no matter who makes the cut, I'll be looking forward to the next sketches!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah great news!

1) Shino
2)Zabuza
3)Kiba
4)Jiraya
5)Kimimaro

(I don't really understand Haku though as he does look like a girl, thats my thoughts though)


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 22, 2006)

omg!!! Gaara is the smex!! and omg.... Itachi is hawt!!!  thats so awesome!! im looking forward to this! 
i say...
1)Kankurou (without the makeup)
2)Kimimaru
3)Kiba
4)Yondy
5)Iruka

oh yes!


----------



## PropertyOfShikamaru (Aug 22, 2006)

1) *Gaara*
2) *Shikamaru*
3) And maybe *Iruka*
4) I don't really like *Neji* very much but I think he would be a great choice


----------



## chauronity (Aug 22, 2006)

1) Genma
2) Iruka
3) Yondaime
4) Sai
5) Kimimaro


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, I really like the way you drew Gaara. That's absolutely awesome (I like him more than Itachi, and that says something ).

As for the rest: 

1.) Kiba
2.) Yondaime
3.) Kabuto
4.) Orochimaru
5.) AL (for real XD)

You said no "Manga only" people, so I guess that includes Deidara  (I would have voted for him ) and Hidan.


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome!
You should draw Kankurou too!  ^^


----------



## Animalover (Aug 22, 2006)

1. Kimimaro
2. Kiba
3. Yondaime
4. Iruka
5. Kabuto

That's if all the ones on there are really being drawn tehee..


----------



## SunnyxShine (Aug 22, 2006)

eh what about naruto??


----------



## Suzie (Aug 22, 2006)

1. Sasuke
2. Yondaime
3. Naruto
4. Kiba
5. Kabuto

Itachi looks positively Smexy


----------



## Smexyman (Aug 22, 2006)

1.)Shikamaru
2.)Pakkun(PLEASE!!!)
3.)Zabuza
4.)Kakashi
5.)Jiraiya would be fun too...


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 22, 2006)

lmao! Pakkun for a laugh! XD


----------



## SunnyxShine (Aug 22, 2006)

eh and what about kakashi


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 22, 2006)

1. Yondaime
2. Kimimaro

that's all I've got, the other three are from the manga
(damn you, fillers)


----------



## rasengan231mb (Aug 22, 2006)

naruto
neji
yondaime
sakura
ino
(or are we only doing guys)


----------



## Cadet (Aug 22, 2006)

(voters choice)
1.) Yondaime
2.) Iruka
3.) Genma
4.) Asuma
5.) Kiba


Love your work so far! <3


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 22, 2006)

1. Genma
2. Kiba (w/akamaru)
3. Iruka
4. Yondaime
5. Kankurou

Great start~
Gaara's looks great but Itachi looks alittle off (though I do like the pose XD)

For the future characters, I hope Naruto is showing his belly with the seal ^^


----------



## Horu (Aug 23, 2006)

1) Kiba
2) 4th
3) Genma
4) Jiraiya
5) eh... sure, Pakkun, why not


----------



## Shdwfeather (Aug 23, 2006)

Our dear Yondaime is a must! As for the others, Iruka, Orochimaru, Kotetsu, Kiba and maybe Genma =3

Or, you could do two of Kakashi and Itachi each and I'll love you? ^^

And wow, Gaara is smoking. I love the pose for Itachi, but the anatomy for his right arm and hand seems a bit... off? He should have longer delicate fingers. Everybody knows bishies have slender oh-so-delicate fingers.


----------



## Princess Ari (Aug 23, 2006)

1. Yondaime
2. Kiba
3. Kotetsu 
4. Iruka
5. Kabuto


----------



## GunningForGlory (Aug 23, 2006)

wow, that itachi one looks tooooo COOL!!! almost ont eh level of Byakuya coolness!!! nice work!! 

*no comment on the hotness of the pictures!!*
loved the bleach ladies one though!!!


----------



## Dabura (Aug 23, 2006)

looks great!

but I must say, gaara's head is just a copy of this old cover here;



Doesn't matter though, the body is very original and he looks relaxed


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 23, 2006)

Dabura said:
			
		

> looks great!
> 
> but I must say, gaara's head is just a copy of this old cover here;
> 
> ...


i used it for reference. if it's too close to the original... i'll change it. it just fit so well!!  
meh... no biggie.


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 23, 2006)

rasengan231mb said:
			
		

> naruto
> neji
> yondaime
> sakura
> ...


umm... i kinda already DID a Girly Calendar....  
look for th 2006 PinUp sticky thread.


----------



## CHEH (Aug 23, 2006)

are we gonna see guys in g-strings?

great gaara and Itachi btw


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 23, 2006)

Shdwfeather said:
			
		

> I love the pose for Itachi, but the anatomy for his right arm and hand seems a bit... off? He should have longer delicate fingers. Everybody knows bishies have slender oh-so-delicate fingers.


actually, that's more of a style than an absolute. i don't like uber-slender, pointy-chin, enormous eyelash guys. not my thing. "Bishounen" means "pretty boy." and my definition of pretty isn't CLAMP style.  
but i'll see what i can do. remember... these are just SKETCHES. not a finished product!


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 23, 2006)

Ilovenaruto said:
			
		

> are we gonna see guys in g-strings?


uhh... swim trunks? maybe. g-string? no. no effin way. i'll draw sexy dudes in sexy poses with sexy clothes... but NO BUTT FLOSS!!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 23, 2006)

^ haha
swim trunks work, I don't think g strings works so well for guys XD

I want to see some abs


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 23, 2006)

lmao would you do pakkun as a kind of .... extra on the last page?.... i just wanna see your version of a "smexy" Pakkun


----------



## Hef (Aug 23, 2006)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> uhh... swim trunks? maybe. g-string? no. no effin way. i'll draw sexy dudes in sexy poses with sexy clothes... but NO BUTT FLOSS!!


!!! SWIM TRUNKS!!  XD

You *have* to do swim trunks. And make 'em tight. 

Have you decided who the rest of the guys are going to be? I know that Asuma isn't your typical bishounen type, but he's the sexy, manly man type that everybody loves.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 23, 2006)

Dragoness_Noush said:
			
		

> lmao would you do pakkun as a kind of .... extra on the last page?.... i just wanna see your version of a "smexy" Pakkun


drawing a sexy dog... 
...
.....
......
that's wrong on SO many levels


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm curious as to how Haku will come out. He looks too much like a girl.

I guess I'll find out soon enough


----------



## Iruka (Aug 23, 2006)

1.) Iruka
2.) Gemna
3.) Yondaime
4.) Kimimaro
5.) Izumo

 You make Gaara and Itachi look so hot! *bows*


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 23, 2006)

Quick question:
Will there be a december holiday spread like in the girl pinup (by reusing 2 or 3 of the 12 guys you pick)?


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 23, 2006)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> drawing a sexy dog...
> ...
> .....
> ......
> that's wrong on SO many levels


A sexy talking dog i'll have you know! 
lol!! XD


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 23, 2006)

no manga dudes Sho...


----------



## Shogun (Aug 23, 2006)

in that case: i am sure whatever the choices are it will be excellent! just make sure sasuke is in august.


----------



## CHEH (Aug 23, 2006)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> uhh... swim trunks? maybe. g-string? no. no effin way. i'll draw sexy dudes in sexy poses with sexy clothes... but NO BUTT FLOSS!!


LOL it was a joke   maybe i should've put the  smiley instead
:amazed swimming trunks? thank you very much


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 23, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> Will there be a december holiday spread like in the girl pinup (by reusing 2 or 3 of the 12 guys you pick)?


maaaaybe. i might do 2-4 of the guys who DIDN'T make the cut...


----------



## Miss Soupy (Aug 23, 2006)

Wonderful job on Gaara and Itachi! They look amaz~ing<3

1. Shino
2. Kiba
3. Lee
4. Genma
5. Kimimaro


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 23, 2006)

Your Gaara one looks really good.

*1.* Sakon
*2.* Haku
*3.* Kimimaro
*4.* Sasuke
*5.* Naruto (without headband)


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 23, 2006)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> maaaaybe. i might do 2-4 of the guys who DIDN'T make the cut...


 I will love you forever


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 23, 2006)

...well since you're not draw half naked guys~

Why not instead, draw like a GQ Styled Calendar?
Each month, have a different character wearing something different, ie, a tux, shorts, casual, suit, sporty etc...

That way, it adds some diversity, and gives some girls that little uniform thing they like


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2006)

Murr!!! X3!!

Anyways:
1) Yondaime
2) Sai
3) Kiba
4) Asuma
5) Iruka



			
				Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> ...well since you're not draw half naked guys~
> 
> Why not instead, draw like a GQ Styled Calendar?
> Each month, have a different character wearing something different, ie, a tux, shorts, casual, suit, sporty etc...
> ...


Uniforms suck, half-nekkid is the best (shame he's not going to do half-nekkid, heh...)! X3 (Casual clothing is best too)


----------



## Shdwfeather (Aug 23, 2006)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> maaaaybe. i might do 2-4 of the guys who DIDN'T make the cut...



In an intimate embrace? =O

Just kidding,

...maybe.


----------



## AZRattleSnake (Aug 23, 2006)

1.)Kiba (short shorts please!!!!)
2.)Zaku
3.)Kakashi
4.)JZabuza
5.)Lee


----------



## Questess (Aug 23, 2006)

1. Kabuto
2. Orochimaru
3. Jiraiya
4. Zabuza
5. Kiba

And I must say Itachi was really nicely drawn


----------



## SNCloud (Aug 24, 2006)

i really like the itachi one XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 24, 2006)

1) Gai
2) Lee
3) Asuma
4) Kisame
5) Shikamaru


----------



## Mojim (Aug 24, 2006)

1) Naruto
2) Yondaime
3) Kiba
4) Kakashi
5) Shikamaru


----------



## Pazuzu (Aug 24, 2006)

1) Asuma
2) Kiba
3) Iruka
4) Shodai
5) Gai


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 24, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> ...well since you're not draw half naked guys~
> 
> Why not instead, draw like a GQ Styled Calendar?
> Each month, have a different character wearing something different, ie, a tux, shorts, casual, suit, sporty etc...
> ...


well... some will be clothed and others will be in shorts and swimsuits and open shirts and etc. it's all depending on what i feel like dressing them in!  

and BTW:
the 5 voters choice is for PEOPLE THAT AREN'T LISTED! please stop voting for the dudes who already made the cut!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 24, 2006)

Jadeedge said:
			
		

> well... some will be clothed and others will be in shorts and swimsuits and open shirts and etc. it's all depending on what i feel like dressing them in!



just give it variety, like you did with all the girls, though they were all pretty much wearing the same type of clothing....

Interesting how you want Rukia to show off more skin in your bleach one, yet you want to not show that much in this one...


----------



## Cadet (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah. Lots of people didn't get it that they need to vote for people not listed.... Maybe you could make a choice bank, so people would have the names already.


----------



## Perixie (Aug 26, 2006)

Wait, so the ones listed are already going to be in the calendar?
In that case, i'll choose...
1) Kankurou (sans makeup)
2) Yondaime
3) Kiba (sans hood)
4) Kimimarou
5) Iruka-sensei

BTW, i  love the pics you've already done. Very well drawn, and smexy too!


----------



## yozora1a (Aug 26, 2006)

> and BTW:
> the 5 voters choice is for PEOPLE THAT AREN'T LISTED! please stop voting for the dudes who already made the cut!



Ow.. oops sorry , ignore my last post (Shika is already in it, yay! )

1. Kabuto
2. kiba
3. ... Shino
*thinks*
4. Kankurou
5. Zaku


----------



## nwoppertje (Aug 27, 2006)

That Gaara is O_O 
1. Kankurou (no facepaint, Kankurou is seriously hawt without facepaint)
2. Kiba
3. Kabuto
4. Yondaime
5. Orochimaru


----------



## Woelzy (Aug 27, 2006)

1) Kabuto
2) Kiba
3) Gai
4) Hayate
5) Izumo


----------



## secret_toad (Aug 28, 2006)

1.Naruto holding headband
2.Sasuke
3.Sai
4.Neji
5.Rock lee


----------



## Version (Aug 28, 2006)

I love Itachi's post. <3

1. Shino
2. Kiba
3. Hayate
4. Kankurou
5. Zabuza


----------



## slugdude (Aug 28, 2006)

#1. Kiba

That's all. I could care less about the others.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 29, 2006)

1.  Yondaime
2.  Kiba
3.  Kabuto
4.  Iruka
5.  Shino


----------



## Jadeedge (Aug 29, 2006)

*UPDATES!!*
Naruto sketch is up!!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 29, 2006)

It may be for the girls but bro, you got some real talent! Those sketches look identical to Kishimotos work! Fantastic!


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 30, 2006)

The sketches are looking awesome so far!!!

I love the Itachi one. So smexy.


----------



## Dao (Aug 30, 2006)

naruto is hot  

those sketch are in blue is what makes it even better! 

~daomoua2


----------



## erein (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice sketches! =D

I think Kiba, Shikamaru, Kabuto, and Hayate are good choices...the others I would say are only in the manga currently though. TT__TT


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 1, 2006)

yondaime or kabuto


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 1, 2006)

*UPDATES!!*
New Sasuke and Haku are up!!


----------



## omnichild (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I am in love with you...well your artwork to be exact. 

My vote goes to the Sandaime (you know he is a sexy sexy old man.)


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 1, 2006)

Sasuke's face looks great <3 

I vote genma


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 2, 2006)

I say you should do one of Shino.  =)


----------



## seraluanma (Sep 2, 2006)

:squeal

The new ones are awesome!


----------



## az0r (Sep 2, 2006)

nice work they look awesme

kakashi 
yoindaime
rock lee
neji


----------



## Suzie (Sep 2, 2006)

Sasuke Looks Hot 

I vote for Genma


----------



## Jadeedge (Sep 2, 2006)

*UPDATES!!*
Neji & Kiba are up!!


----------



## seraluanma (Sep 2, 2006)

OMFG.



Kiba looks fantastic!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 2, 2006)

that neji sketch is awesome!!

the haku pic is very androgynous! i swear that guy is a gal!!!! LOL


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 2, 2006)

Haku looks really good actually  
He looks effeminate but not overly so. 

Kiba and Sasuke look hot 
maybe kiba in a different pose though.

neji....I'll wait and see when more detail is added. Though I like the effect of his hair blowing in the wind


----------



## Dulce (Sep 2, 2006)

they're all gorgeous <3

id like to see izumo, kotetsu, and genma XDDD


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Sep 4, 2006)

I love the Itachi picture. NOOOO one has EVER done Itachi bishi like this...dude...he looks like an Abracrombi model. I also like the Sasuke one. Nice open shirt pic.

1)Kakashi...you NEED Kakashi.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 5, 2006)

WAIIII!!! AWWWWWW!!! Kiba looks so smexy!  and Neji is just .... wow!
You need Kimimaru!!!
and i would say Lee.... but i suppose that would be too difficult to do  lol


----------



## Kopykat Kakashi (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow...they're all amazing! Can't wait for the Kakashi one. As for #12, I vote for Kabuto since I'd like to see how you can make a guy with glasses look hot


----------



## yozora1a (Sep 5, 2006)

I also vote for Kabuto

and if you read the votes he was (last time i checked) on number 5, so ^^

With Kiba and Yondaime as the big winners


----------



## Kima_Rose (Sep 6, 2006)

I soo love your pics of Itachi and Gaara. But I can't wait until your done with the one of Kakashi.
Kakashi Fan To The End!!

TTYL,
Kima


----------



## ethriel21 (Sep 6, 2006)

My votes (in order of hotness):

1). Genma
2). Lee
3). Iruka
4). Gai
5). Hayate

oh and have you came close to deciding who the add ons are yet?


----------



## Orion (Sep 6, 2006)

id do that haku and im a guy lmao.


----------



## Yoruichi Shihouin (Sep 6, 2006)

they're all soo hot! You even made Gaara look hot!  Awesome!


----------



## Stick89 (Sep 7, 2006)

What are you a GOD, i love then one with Haku


----------



## Rvca (Sep 9, 2006)

1.)gaara
2.)haku
3.)kiba
4.)naruto

can u do Kakashi for me??


----------



## Neji's women (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn.... while watching your gorgeous art i'm starting to feel mine sucks...


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 9, 2006)

preaty darn good......but u need kankorou(yah its mispelled)


----------



## Chiru (Sep 10, 2006)

Hoarfrost Queen said:
			
		

> 1.) Asuma
> 2.) Iruka
> 3.) Zabuza
> 4.) Yondaime
> ...



QFT! Love your avy btw! George = luv.

@OP: Love 'em! Get Asuma up there! O_O;


----------



## testxxxx (Sep 10, 2006)

Kiba acutally looks hot...... Itachi's is still the best. 


YOU need to do Genma.


----------



## Orochis_bitch (Sep 10, 2006)

1.Orochimaru
2.Kimimaro
3.Sai
4.Hidan
5.Gaara


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 10, 2006)

Sasuke looks really good <3


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 10, 2006)

Ones I vote for to get done..

1.)Rock Lee!
2.)Zabuza
3.)Shikamaru
4.) Group pic of either 
Kakashi/Naruto/Sasuke
Naruto/Sasuke


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 10, 2006)

awesome pls do kisame and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 hidan!


 as well!


----------



## yummysasuke (Sep 10, 2006)

The Sasuke one is love! 

Please have one if not all there too! 
1. Yondaime
2. Genma
3. Kimimaro
4. Kakashi


----------



## occasionalutopia (Sep 10, 2006)

1. Genma. GENMA. *GENMA*. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Genma means sexy.

2. Yondaime. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Yondaime owns at everything - including being hot.

Don't feel particularly strongly about other nins being included, so list stops here.

As always, love your inventiveness w/ poses jadeedge ^^ Favourites so far are Sasuke (killer expression) and Itachi (eyes keep ... gravitating to ... certain spot >_>). Neji looks great, but perhaps he could be a bit less clothed >_> Can't wait to see Kakashi and Kimimaro, keep up the awesome art!


----------



## Kunoichi_Kiss (Sep 10, 2006)

Genma, please! I vote he be included in the calendar. *nudge, nudge*

Please and thank you


----------



## LightningElemental (Sep 10, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 1. Genma. GENMA. *GENMA*. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Genma means sexy.
> 
> 2. Yondaime. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Yondaime owns at everything - including being hot.


What she said.


----------



## Aman (Sep 11, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 1. Genma. GENMA. *GENMA*. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Genma means sexy.
> 
> 2. Yondaime. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Yondaime owns at everything - including being hot.
> 
> ...




1. Genma. GENMA. *GENMA*. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Genma means sexy.

2. Yondaime. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Yondaime owns at everything - including being hot.

Don't feel particularly strongly about other nins being included, so list stops here.


----------



## martryn (Sep 12, 2006)

Crap... ummm.... Genma?

1.  Genma!  The man screams sex!  GENMA!
2.  Shino's father, mainly because I don't want you to seriously consider a number two.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Sep 12, 2006)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> 1. Genma. GENMA. *GENMA*. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Genma means sexy.
> 
> 2. Yondaime. In the great Shinobi countries, everyone knows Yondaime owns at everything - including being hot.



For no.2 . . . 
I couldn't have said that better myself!! Draw him.

Favs: Genma&Sasuke ()  and....Itachi *





> eyes keep ... gravitating to ... certain spot >_>)


* ...nooo..i have the same problem...i need therapy...


----------



## litl_x (Sep 12, 2006)

Very smexy!!! They all are sooo hot!!!

Kakashi
Shikamaru
Genma
Kimimaru 
Yondaime

they all get my votes!!!!!!


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Sep 12, 2006)

Props to you Jadeedge.


----------



## Chee (Sep 12, 2006)

Shit! Sasuke is freggin' smexy!!! X3


----------



## Faye Valentine (Sep 15, 2006)

OMFG! Why haven't I seen that before?! 

One comment:   

You simply rock!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 15, 2006)

Genma, Izumo, and Kotetsu! 
More random konoha shinobi!!


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 15, 2006)

I suspect you can make any character look good.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 15, 2006)

Akirasav said:
			
		

> I suspect you can make any character look good.


 
haha yea he could. There's just certain ninja we want to see over others


----------



## Perixie (Sep 20, 2006)

Why in the hell are they wearing clothes? Take 'em off dammit!

/jk. I saw the new additions, your art is fantastic. I especially like Haku and Kiba with the dog collar, nice touch . It's really nice to see them in their 'everyday' clothes.
Keep this up and us fangirls will have to clean the drool off our keyboards.
I worship your awesome art skillz.


----------



## shizuru (Sep 21, 2006)

gaara and itachi are the teh smex XD XD


----------



## movingincircles (Sep 22, 2006)

1. Kankurou with full-on makeup + hat
2. Baki
3. Tenten
4. Naruto
5. Dosu


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Sep 22, 2006)

Another vote from my friend....OROCHIMARU!!! ...*sigh* damn oro-fangirl.


----------



## Faye Valentine (Sep 23, 2006)

^I'll back you up all the way. Orochimaru-sama is teh smex!


----------



## Kunoichi_Kiss (Sep 24, 2006)

YES- Orochimaru, please 

With a side of Genma, Kotetsu, and Kakashi. Arigato!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 27, 2006)

Orochimaru? :sweat
He's not very smexy......


----------



## nadakesgurl (Sep 28, 2006)

1. kakashi!! 
2. sasuke
3. got to have naruto
4. gaara
5. maybe itachi..


----------



## Aeld (Sep 28, 2006)

I refuse become reduced to a squeaking fangirl. I mean, theyre only drawings for Gods sake...I...They're just...





...:shrooms squeak



OMIGOD OHMIGOD OHMIGOD PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO KAKASHI AND ASUMA!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARH!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Brooke (Sep 29, 2006)

genma and that is all he needs some love.


----------



## Kunoichi_Kiss (Sep 29, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> Orochimaru? :sweat
> He's not very smexy......



Mmm. Well, I _definitel_y think he is. To each her own, I guess.


----------



## mukashi-banashi (Oct 4, 2006)

Hot!! -I can't wait for Kakashi^^ i hope he will be the next.

Yondaime would also be nice.


----------



## Hisui Kumono (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh man I vote Shikamaru all the way... I know you already have him on there but woot!! And the 4th Hokage perhaps. IDK. Lol. Are these going to be on sale, right? Would so buy one!


----------



## Cadet (Oct 6, 2006)

I want genma for the last spot.


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, hot stuff. Haku and Sasuke were my favorites.


----------



## Uchiha_Aiko (Oct 11, 2006)

Yondaime or Genma for the last post!  
And u're artwork is fantastic! I just love Itachi and Sasuke!  
OMFG!


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 11, 2006)

Isnt there going to be a 2007 pin-up calender?


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Oct 12, 2006)

Kunoichi_Kiss said:
			
		

> Mmm. Well, I _definitel_y think he is. To each her own, I guess.


YES!YES!YES! I think so too! You gotta have Orochimaru(evil is sexy, man), and Kakashi too!  
I almost forgot about them but theyre hot and they rock!!


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG THE HAKU ONE IS SHO CUTE~!!!

xDDDD

buh the naruto one looks kinda odd...

its good buh....

xD


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow.  I like them all.  Line art is the bomb.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Oct 21, 2006)

Waaaarugh, soooo hot...  *red trickles*

I think I like the Kiba one best, and Neji second.  Hotness.

As for the last spot:
1) Lee (even though it'll never happen -.-;
2) Gai (why do I have such messed-up taste in guys?)
3) Kabuto (glasses = hot)
4) Kankurou (makeup or not, just as long as we see his hair)

Um, yah.  That is all.  ^.^;;


----------



## Kisamexx (Oct 23, 2006)

For the slot slot..here are my suggestions

1.  Zabuza (would be badass)
2.  Jiraiya
3.  Hayate (didn't do much, but he is cool *points to avatar*)
4.  Yondaime


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Oct 24, 2006)

Ike_AshLEE said:


> Waaaarugh, soooo hot...  *red trickles*
> 
> .
> 
> ...


 It's okay to have different taste in guys  I definitely agree with you about Kabuto though. The glasses are kinda hot


----------



## Dango (Oct 24, 2006)

... *drool*


Oh, Gods, Kakashi/Yondaime, _please _. They're all so hot. *insert more drool here*


----------



## Tai-chan (Oct 30, 2006)

Lee...  Will you ever do him? <3


----------



## Idun (Oct 31, 2006)

all those sketches are awsome!!!


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Oct 31, 2006)

So this is gonna be for sale like the one for the guys?


----------



## Sariachan (Nov 1, 2006)

Who will the UNDECIDED one? I hope Kankurou...


----------



## RyRyMini (Nov 4, 2006)

I say Izumo for the undecided <3.

The Kiba is really good =)


----------



## Celess19 (Nov 6, 2006)

Ur really good ^_^;  Im gonna go to ur dev page and check that out ... has some favs to do lol


----------



## momolade (Nov 7, 2006)

i would kill for a shirtless pic of bishied kisame


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Nov 10, 2006)

I rly <3 the Gaara!!  The Kiba 2...(and i usually dont like Kiba!!)

1.) Rock Lee
2.) Sasuke 
3.) Gaara
4.) Kakashi
5.)....Oro? >.>llll


----------



## Tsukiko no Yuki (Nov 19, 2006)

1) Kakashi
2) Deidara
3) ... I don't know, Kimimaro? XD; You've drawn my other favorite male characters already XDD -drools over the Sasuke you've drawn <3-


----------



## clickmon (Nov 19, 2006)

Where's Jiraiya!?!? Lols


----------



## TheBangster (Nov 22, 2006)

TIZZZ PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## nokia22 (Nov 24, 2006)

pretty good I like kiba's picture


----------



## charcoalwing (Dec 2, 2006)

omg make the last one be either hidan or kabuto...or maybe yondaime? ;D


----------



## INSANITY (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy Crap! If they made a bishonen calender for every year, I would be your numbah one buyer! ^^ These frickin rock!

(Oo la la Itachi's a tease...  And I never knew Neji could be so...intelecial.. )


----------



## 12_tears_of_pain (Dec 3, 2006)

you guys are sickly gay


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 11, 2006)

Neji and Sasuke are freakin' awesome O_O


----------



## Aeld (Dec 12, 2006)

Hahaha! whoever said Jiraiya i agree completely! The guy's a legend with the ladies ^_^


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 14, 2006)

your digi lines are top notch.  great draws.


----------



## Fifth Dimension Ltd. (Dec 17, 2006)

*INKERS*

I heard there are some really talented artists on this forum. So I was wondering whether there are there any artist here who are seriously hot in inking manga? 

Subodh Dhanda
Fifth Dimension Ltd.
Best thread ever, pure spam


----------



## Marikunin (Dec 17, 2006)

:: looks at the pictures ::
:: drowns in her own drool ::


----------



## fists (Dec 18, 2006)

1) 4th
2) jiraiya
3) kakashi
4) kiba
5) haku


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 23, 2006)

1) *Shikamaru*
2) Yondaime 
3) Kakashi
4) Jiraiya XD

Any, love your drawings, they're hot 
Just PLEASE do a Shikamaru one!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 24, 2006)

I vote Kankurou  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww no Sasori


----------



## Danse (Dec 24, 2006)

1. Neji
2. Gaara
3. Genma
4. Kotetsu
5. Kakashi

but i have a whole lot i like lol


----------



## nat (Dec 29, 2006)

Vote for: 
1) Kakashi
2) Yondaime
3) Jiraiya
4) Kimimaro
5) Orochimaru


----------



## Kage (Dec 30, 2006)

my vote goes for kakashi... sasuke looks about ready to kill 0.0 but that captures his essense perfectly! nice job^_^


----------



## Jordgubbe (Dec 30, 2006)

Vote for: 
1) Kakashi
2) Iruka
3) Yondaime
4) Kotetsu
5) Shikamaru


----------



## laquaza (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh there so good. But please draw my Sasori-danna


----------



## Trademark_Trickster (Jan 1, 2007)

If you count the like 5 seconds Deidara made an appearance in the anime... I'll say him. :3 If not I'll just help everyone else out!

Genma! 
Kakashi!
The Fourth! 

Maybe a group picture of Leaf's past/present hotties? >3


----------



## Yuvia (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow! Excellent drawings, especially Sasuke and Gaara, they're smexiness  *^_^*

Anyways, my votes (if it's not too late):

1. Yondaime
2. Kakashi
3. Sasori


----------



## Magical Amber (Jan 6, 2007)

Waaiii~ I just saw your thread about the Bleach girls pin-up calendar, and I wondered if there was a Naruto bishie version in the works...and lookie, here it is <3

Gaara <33 My favorites are the ones of him and Kiba. Mrowr <33 I love them all though; you're very talented. *steals drawing skills*

My votes: 

Shikamaru
Kakashi
Yondaime
and it'll be interesting to see Kimimaro, Kankurou, and some of the jounin with lesser screentime, like Genma, perhaps...maybe a group pic would be neat too?


----------



## bancy (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow.. awesome drawings. ♥♥ *envies talent* .__.;

My votes go to.. :
1. Yondaime
2. Kakashi
3. Iruka
4. Kabuto


*Spoiler*: __ 



And uhm..  *Sasori* And *Deidara* would be great.. I mean.. they sort of .. were in the anime..


----------



## yoshhh (Jan 10, 2007)

aww no chouji? big guys need love too


----------



## Gin_Gaara (Jan 13, 2007)

kankurou defenitly. he looks so hawt under that kabuki makeup and the hat ^^


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. Kakashi's a must. <3
[1] Kimimaro
[2] Asuma
[3] Iruka


----------



## BraggZero (Jan 23, 2007)

If you make one of Kimimaro, I'll be your slave forever. @_@


----------



## `The Trickster . (Jan 24, 2007)

1. Kimimaro (definitely a must ^^)
2. Shikamaru (with hair down? I wanna see that O_o)


----------



## star64 (Jan 26, 2007)

Itachi looks nice <3
I agree with kakashi


----------



## taboo (Jan 26, 2007)

Where is lee?


----------



## mamolove (Feb 5, 2007)

1) Kakashi
2) Yondaime
2) Jiraiya
3) Itachi


----------



## DiaRiles (Feb 9, 2007)

I think we need one of Kabuto.  As a life necessity.  ^_^  Since you've decided on all the rest.

But I have a friend who would _annihilate me_ if I didn't say Lee, so him too.


----------



## pyche (Feb 10, 2007)

Pakkun...??


----------



## Temari-hime (Feb 19, 2007)

1.) Shikamaru!
2.) Shikamaru!
3.) Shikamaru!
4.) Deidara :3
5.) Shikamaru!
6.) Shikama--! ::Is struck down by a Chia Pet:: T_T


----------



## kisit (Feb 19, 2007)

*drools* Oh I can't wait to see the rest of those....Mmmm Kakashi..you could put him in all for all the months  I only have two I'd like to see added:
1. Hagane Kotetsu <3
2. Iruka


----------



## PinkNHikari (Feb 26, 2007)

wow those are really good...


----------



## Saya (Feb 28, 2007)

Do Deidara! 
He's no longer a manga-only character!


----------



## Boo-chan (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh!!! You're amazingly good!
Were these sketches made on the computer?
You should make:
Kakashi!
Sasori!


----------



## sonnie_skies (Mar 5, 2007)

Sai showed up in Shippuuden episode 001!  Is he eligible to be included???


----------



## Neji29 (Mar 6, 2007)

1. Tayuya
2. Gai AND Lee in one picture
3. TenTen


----------



## Boo-chan (Mar 7, 2007)

You should definitely make Sai!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Mar 7, 2007)

deidara!!! plz


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen the Sasuke one at Deviantart today. ​


----------



## Kanae-chan (Mar 10, 2007)

AWE SO KAWAII!!!

So...Hot...and...KAWAII!

*faint*

MORE MORE MORE PLEASE!!


----------



## kulotzss (Mar 12, 2007)

1. shikamaru 
2. shikamaru
3. shikamaru 
4. shikamaru 
5. shikamaru...
SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA SHIKA... do shikamaru plsss.... by the way you are good!! they are so hawtt..


----------



## Master Scorpion (Mar 12, 2007)

-Sasori
-Sasuke
-Deidara
-Neji
-Gaara


----------



## natwel (Mar 15, 2007)

I really really like those pictures, they're so horny, I think i'll keep them as normal pictures because I never seem to use my calendars. Don't worry i'll _never_ distribute them.


----------



## Kyrou (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the Sasuke and Naruto ones more more they are awsome  xx Kyrou


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

Haku one is very good!! i like it so much


----------



## Johnokage (Apr 25, 2007)

The Gaara one is great, thanks.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh? Looks like there's still one undecided slot, my vote goes to Orochimaru.  Out of the ones you have up so far I think my favorite is your Haku, such a sweet and slightly sad expression. I'm particularly looking foward to your sketch of Kimimaro.


----------



## Alexis Laree (Apr 27, 2007)

They all look HOT!!! I would love it if you did one for Deidara. And we can't forget Shikamaru. Very HOT!!!


----------



## Senzur (May 2, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## Senzur (May 2, 2007)

thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Sasori scorpion of puppet (May 3, 2007)

I like Kiba without his hood. When I was first getting into naruto I was always wondering what color his hair was. I thought the brown hair coming out of his hood was it but his jacket had fur of the exact same color around the ends of his sleves. I was puzzled so the kiba pic brings back a memory or two.


----------



## guro (May 7, 2007)

I think some more skin needs shown


----------



## Jadeedge (May 13, 2007)

UPDATED! ^__^
i know... it's been forever.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 13, 2007)

Ohhh, an update, much love! My goodness, the one of Kakashi, the angle of his face is just perfect with that look he's giving the viewer.


----------



## Frambuesa (May 13, 2007)

OH GOD

KAKASHI'S SO PERFECT
AMAZING WORK!!!!!!!!!
*hyperventilated*


----------



## guro (May 13, 2007)

HOT HOT HOT!!


----------



## Morganna (May 25, 2007)

1)Yondaime
2)Jiraiya
3)Zabuza
4)Gemna
5)Iruka

I'm loving Sasuke and Kakashi.They're both so hot


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (May 27, 2007)

The Neji, Sasuke, Haku and Itachi ones are amazing.

1)Kimimaro
2)Yondaime
3)Izumo
4)Sakon/Ukon
5)Orochimaru


----------



## Elle (Jul 14, 2007)

Your drawings are awesome - they're all gorgeous!  Will you be making another set for 2008?


----------



## qball (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm new here.  Does anyone still have the link to previous clalenders?


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Aug 5, 2007)

I love how you drew Neji..and I'm surprised so many people requested Asuma. ._.


----------



## Quixotica (Aug 7, 2007)

they all look really awesome! i vote for kankurou as number 12.


----------



## KomachiRain (Aug 15, 2007)

Zomg, Gaara looked shmexy! Haku was so pretty too. You made all of them look hott. Itachi was done really well also.

-Naruto
-Kabuto
-Orochimaru
-Shikamaru
-Kankurou (without the make-up)
-Lee (with better hair)
-Sasori
-Iruka
-Asuma
-Deidara

Wow, that's alot! Haha.


----------



## zahid (Aug 19, 2007)

truly awesome


----------



## Loulabelle (Aug 22, 2007)

Haku and Itachi look absolutely stunning x3

Suggestions:

Genma
Deidara
Sai
KISAME!


----------



## charcoalwing (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn naruto should be shirtless in that pose *__* I love what you did with sasuke and kakashi btw


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 23, 2007)

Haku looks awesome. They're all great though, and I can only assume Naruto's shirt reads 'ICHIRAKU"


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Sep 11, 2007)

EVERYTHING IS SOO AWESOME


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Sep 11, 2007)

THIS IS SO AWSOME! *o*


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking good ...needs the bonemancer Kimi....


----------



## Veriantor (Sep 20, 2007)

I like Kiba and Gaara. You should add Shikamaru.


----------



## Kimiko☆™ (Sep 22, 2007)

i like the sasuke and itachi picture. the neji one looks good too!!!


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 22, 2007)

Neji,Kiba and Haku look hott...I mean...Umm...awesome.


----------



## clemy (Oct 5, 2007)

wow this is GREAT
i totally love gaara's pose, it's really him and he looks sooo hot
i think  kiba is very well done, but so are all

may i suggest SAI next


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow, the kakashi one looks awesome!


----------



## ShinZoid (Oct 12, 2007)

i say...

1) Kiba
2) shikamaru
3) rock lee
4) neji
5) naruto(.. he is ok with his rasengan but he is stupid...)

yeah.. weird chars but i like them


----------



## Crayons (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, they're hot! 
I'm satistified with the characters you included because Kakashi, Itachi and Sasuke are already there. Can't wait for the colored version.


----------



## muffin_XD (Oct 20, 2007)

hawt!!!! they look so good!!!!!*o* tats so good , i love how u drew em


----------



## shankitty (Oct 21, 2007)

This has probably been said a million times already, but I love Neji's pose. The dramatically blowing wind is just funny for some reason.

No Deidara?


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

I haven't checked this thread in a while.  the new additions look amazing!  great job.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Oct 26, 2007)

1)itachi is pure smex^^
2)sasuke so dreamy 
3)kakashi check out the six pack 
4)gaara looks punky and cute
5)naruto *love the pose* 
include deidara please!


----------



## guro (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow this hasn't been updated since may.  Which makes me sad


----------



## Jadeedge (Dec 9, 2007)

UPDATES!!
yeaaaah... i've been busy. Sorry dudes 
Check the front for more info.


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my, those are awesome.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#100 (Dec 9, 2007)

Updates!  I love Sasuke and Haku's colouring.


----------



## brighadyl (Dec 15, 2007)

ALL the pics look great!  I can't pick any favorites.  You're a true talent!

My suggestions for the calender would be:

1.  Kabuto
2.  Minato
3.  Azuma
4.  Iruka
5.  And the Dark Horse candidate- Gai
6.  Oh, and let's not forget Jiraiya!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Dec 15, 2007)

@ Sasori one
you have awesome skills
(I'm waiting for a Deidara one still )


----------



## alkeality (Dec 24, 2007)

1. Genma
2. Kiba (w/akamaru)
3. Iruka
4. Yondaime
5. Kankurou
Me too


----------



## tammy_2328 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sasuke is


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jan 18, 2008)

I suggest:

- Zabuza (he needs it T_T)
- Orochimaru (Unbelievable you don't have him!!! )
- Hidan or Kakuzu? 
- Yondaime OH YES
- No Shodai or Naidaime? T__T


----------



## oknoorap (Jan 18, 2008)

I just pick
naruto and gara only


----------



## Apolloparadox (Jan 18, 2008)

wow if only you had girls.......


----------



## TekJounin (Jan 20, 2008)

Where can I buy the calendar?!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 8, 2008)

1. Deidara!

I honestly can't think of anyone else that you haven't already added...

Amazing work by the way, I'll be looking forward to the final result!


----------



## Karma Monster (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous work! I love all the pictures except Neji's ( I love the guy but was hoping for something more) Kiba looks so hot....too bad he's a peice of paper...

Where's Diedara? Maybe you can add Kankurou too ( without the makeup and catsuit, of course. *shudders*)


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Feb 9, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> I suggest:
> 
> - Zabuza (he needs it T_T)
> - Orochimaru (Unbelievable you don't have him!!! )
> ...



Hmm, never even gave a tought about Zabuza, but now that you mention it that could turn out very well indeed!


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yes. xD

More:
- Genma 
- No Asuma? X_X BLASPHEMY!
- nenenenene hmmmmmm Madara 
- You cannot get enough of teh Suigetsu!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow. I'm not even a Sasori or Sai fan, but their pics are my fav. Simply gorgeous. All of them!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 24, 2008)

itachi and sasuke are da smex 
and kakashi wow 

i love sasuke's expression like hes saying come get some XD


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 6, 2008)

They're all hot.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (May 6, 2008)

Any new updates forthcoming?


----------



## randomhater (Jun 5, 2008)

omg. they all look so hott. :amazed


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh Orochimaru is SO sexy! But I say Hidan! He's a pretty boy for sure! I LOVE the way you did Sasuke and Sasori! And I'm don't even like them. I've still got a spot on the order list right?


----------



## Gator (Jun 30, 2008)

<3!

The 4th O_O


----------



## Yukisame (Sep 29, 2008)

1.Gaara
2.Kiba (I have similar necklade like him...)
3.Sasuke
4.Haku
5.Itachi
6.Kakashi 
^^


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Oct 15, 2008)

uh, Choji anyone?


----------



## Vanity (Oct 15, 2008)

For the love of god, please do a Deidara one. ;_;


----------



## ZEB (Oct 22, 2008)

COOL ART!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ulio (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome sketches . A nice style , and i suppose your a girl.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 23, 2008)

They're all great!!...............and Hot
Great job


----------



## Caia (Oct 24, 2008)

Woow I watch you on deviantart!  I like your style!  My favourite here is Haku. 
So I should just drop 5 cool guy's names ...eh? 
1)Shino
2)Genma
3)Kotetsu
4)Hidan
5)Kankurou


----------



## Derlaine (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol Kiba's is the best.

Haku looks highly illegal.....;D;

This will be awesome when it's done!


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 27, 2008)

WOW! They are VERY good! Looks great! Awesome! pek


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Dec 30, 2008)

Will work on the 2009 start soon?  New characters means more bishies!


----------

